# Odd question?



## STANG302 (Nov 5, 2009)

And forgive me if this is not the right place for it.

Next summer I plan to build a pole shed 40x60/80. And finish part to live out of and the rest will be shop and storage for my party rental side biz. I've been looking at different options and drawing out floor plans on how I'd want it to see if there's enough room. Well my original plan for an 8' or 10' ceiling went out the window. Now I'm looking to go as high as I can 14'-16' and add a loft.

So I was thinking on how I'd add a loft and were I'd put it. And I think it would be kind of cool to have a floating loft kind of in the middle of the lower living space. 

Ok could use some treated 8x8's or so for suports. But then I thought how cool would it be to use actual sections of oak. So how could I acomplish this? Would I have to let dry for a year and remove the bark. Then seal with? Am I crazy or could this be acomplished?


----------



## brisawyer (Nov 10, 2009)

You could put them up green just plan on dealing with the shrinkage. They wont shrink enough to matter along the grain. You may want to check your building codes before sinking a lot of money in this.


----------



## timg (Dec 30, 2009)

*woodweb*

Try looking at woodweb.com and go under sawing lot of info
timg


----------



## carvinmark (Jan 2, 2010)

mnop270 said:


> One reason is because most beds are unattractive, uncomfortable -termal masaj yataklari- and un-clean, which can make you not sleep as well. termo masajeador automaticoNo wonder too many people get by on just a few hours of sleep a night. But, with a little effort, you can create a re####l bed that might just make you turn in a little earlier ?C and sleep a whole lot better. Even hotels knowFortunately, yesim tasi yatagihotel chains are now investing in quality bedding that’s comfortable and promotes better rest. Some hotels, termal masaj yatagilike Marriott and Ritz-Carlton, sell everything from sheets to mattresses, and Starwood hotels have even created what they call the “Heavenly Bed.” termal masaj yataklari Ironically, hotels, a place to sleep, finally learned that good sleep makes happy customers.



:spam::spam::spam:


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 2, 2010)

carvinmark said:


> :spam::spam::spam:



:agree2: Where did that come from? comfortable bed? what? Huh? Whatever!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 2, 2010)

Now as for your question Stang. It can be done. You need to check out some timberframing books and get some ideas. I've been dreaming up ideas for my house that I want to build and I want to do some of the same. Check out some of these pics that I found by searching....

http://putnamhill.net/house/JPGs/east2.jpg
http://putnamhill.net/house/JPGs/tree.jpg
http://putnamhill.net/house/JPGs/lori.jpg​


----------

